# another sex question



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Somebody just asked about IBS and how it affects your sex life. That reminded me of a question I have that is related. I do not have a serious boyfriend but a guy that I care about very much. Long story. This will sound weird. But after a guy spends the night how do you get rid of them? In the morning is when my stomach acts up the worst and I just want to go to the bathroom. But I get embarrased cause it's right next to my room and you can hear everything. And a bathroom trip for me is not like a five minute affair...if you get my drift. So, what do I do? I just hold it in and then of course I am so much worse for a while.


----------



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

That is a tough one, but I would say you have a few options. First you could explain your situation. Do you have a roommate or other bathroom? You could use theirs while he is still asleep. You could also spend the night at his place and then leave when you need too. There were many times I would fall asleep at my Boyfriends and at 4 in the morning leave because my stomach started to bother me. Basically it is one of those things about IBS that really sucks. Sorry I don't have the perfect answer. I wish I did aswell.


----------



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

I would just explain it to him. As a guy we're very "dirty" creatures by habit, so we're pretty good with understanding bathroom related subject matter. If you really aren't comfortable you could always say its a "female thing" then he wont ask questions, I know I wouldn't. Truth will set you free though. Being open can help build trust between both of you.If IBS-D is your problem I would recommend calcium carbonate and fiber, as well as Imodium AD. Sometimes I use to take an Imodium before bed so my stool in the morning would at least be a little more solid. Also, antidepressants like Paxil and Lexapro help with anxiety and can calm down your stomach if you take them at night before bed. I use to be the worst in the morning as well but since I've been on Paxil I don't even think about or notice IBS in the mornings anymore.Good luck!


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

This may sound silly, but if you aren't at a point in the relationship where you feel like you can openly share what the problem is then in the morning you could go into the bathroom and turn on the shower. You can have the shower running while you go to the bathroom so he won't be able to hear everything. Then you can hop in the shower quick before you leave the bathroom so he thinks nothing differently.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

im with jkatwhen i first started getting serious with my bf and didnt tell him about my ibs, i would wake up in the morning and turn on the shower. would spend as long as i needed in there. i finally told my bf a couple of months later. after 4 years, he knows exactly what im doing in the morning.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have given up on a sex life


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Now thats very sad Joolie and it must be very frustrating.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm with Joolie on this one.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Its not that i dont want to, im just too tired to do anything,plus i feel i have to wrap J in cotton wool, with his recent health scares..


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have long ago given up on a sex life. But I am an old woman compared to all of you.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Why would you guys just give up on a sex life? Of course it does affect the sex life but it shouldn't affect it to the point of no sex life at all. Yah I remember embarasing times where i've had to leave in the middle of it before but when your in a loving relationship that shouldn't matter, your partner should understand and if not it does help to inform them of your condition and the severity of it. Hey and if in your own home your bathroom is close to your room maybe look a getting a fan installed i always find that bathrooms with fans are my favorite duely for the smell and sound. I personally just let my b/f know before we go to bed and potentially something could happen, i'm not feeling well and that lets him know that tonight's not a good night. Overall I suggest that you communicate with your partner about your illness. I also seen on here that there is a link to a dating site for people with ibs, maybe give that a try.


----------



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Two people with IBS dating? I don't know. I can see how it would be nice to have someone who can totally understand what you're going through. But I don't think that two people with IBS-D should date. What if it worked out? Maybe get a house with two bathrooms...


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Lol! It's so true


----------

